# Plating a dinner for 300



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

gives a glimpse into the BOH in 60 seconds


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

A crew of 22?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Ahhhhh the memories of large group plating while the service staff just stands there.

I did see one or two help out but the movie was high speed and hard to tell details.

For 300 people with the usual protein, starch, veggie, garnish, and plate wipe, I could name that tune in 4 seconds.

My rule of thumb was always 300 plates every 20 minutes maybe faster if there's a conveyor belt in the equation.

Yes....way too many people plating.


----------

